# [TV-Tuner] Hartnäckiges Problem bei einer Pinnacle PCTV

## shabby

Hallo

Ich schlag mich jetzt seit fast 3 Wochen tagtäglich ein wenig mit dieser blöden Karte herum, aber der Tuner will einfach nicht funktionieren.

Ich hab ne Pinnacle PCTV PAL-BG und wenn ich unter Windows zuvor TV schaue und dann nen Soft-Reboot mache, bleibt genau dieser Kanal eingestellt, dann hab ich auch super Bild und so. Aber "scantv" findet immer entweder den Kanal der eingestellt war, oder , nach kaltem Hochfahren, gar keinen.

Folglich nehme ich an, dass etwas mit dem Tuner nicht stimmt. Hab schon alle Dokus gelesen, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau welchen Tuner ich habe, habe aber schon (beinahe) alle relevanten ausprobiert. (bevor wer fragt, nein, am Bord steht es nicht, in der Doku nicht und auf der HP von Pinnacle auch nicht)

Mir wäre echt total viel geholfen, wenn irgendjemand bestätigen kann, dass er so eine Karte zum laufen gebracht hat, mir den Tuner-Typ der Karte nennen kann, oder einfach generell weiter weiß. Ach ja: Es geht wirklich NUR UM DEN TUNER.

Ich bin wirklich verzweifelt

MfG shabby

Als Anhängsel Auszüge aus meinem System 

[Insmod+Options]

```

i2c-core

i2c-dev

i2c-algo-bit

tuner type=? debug=1 pal=bg

msp3400

bttv card=39 pll=1 radio=0

```

[dmesg]:

```

i2c-core.o: driver i2c TV tuner driver registered.

bttv: driver version 0.7.91 loaded

bttv: using 2 buffers with 2080k (4160k total) for capture

bttv: Host bridge is VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8367 [KT266]

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 00:06.0, irq: 10, latency: 64, memory: 0xddbfc000

bttv0: detected: Pinnacle PCTV [card=39], PCI subsystem ID is 11bd:0012

bttv0: using: BT878(Pinnacle PCTV Studio/Ra) [card=39,insmod option]

i2c-dev.o: Registered 'bt848 #0' as minor 0

tuner: probing bt848 #0 i2c adapter [id=0x10005]

tuner: chip found @ 0xc0

bttv0: i2c attach [client=LG PAL_BG (TPI8PSB11D),ok]

i2c-core.o: client [LG PAL_BG (TPI8PSB11D)] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 0).

i2c-core.o: adapter bt848 #0 registered as adapter 0.

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: miro: id=31 tuner=4 radio=no stereo=no

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

```

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ich kenn mich mit TV-karten unter linux nicht so aus, aber 

mir fleucht, dein programm mit dem du unter linux schaust, kann den tuner nicht richtig ansprechen.(daher auch die sache mit dem reboot) 

und welches programm nutzt du eigentlich? scantv hoert sich irgentwie nur nach einem hilfstool an.

<edit>

und schau mal unter:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=25906

</edit>

MfG

jax

----------

## shabby

sorry, aber wenn du dich nicht auskennst, warum antwortest du dann ??

"du hast wahrscheinlich ein problem mit deinem tuner" war genauso hilfreich wie "scantv ist nicht das richtige proggy" - nämlich überhaupt nicht; vielleicht beweist jemand niveau und antwortet sinnvoll

zur klarstellung:

kenne alle postings zu dem thema

kann insmod options auswendig herunterbeten

hab die komplette doku gelesen

ich möcht nur bitte von einem hören, dass er

a) die selbe Karte zum Laufen bekommen hat (und wie. natürlich  :Wink: )

oder

b) das er in Wien mit UPC Telekabel eine Videokarte laufen hat

oder

c) dass er den konkreten Fehler aus meiner dmesg erkennt

danke, ich wäre noch immer sehr dankbar über einen vernünftigen reply

----------

## Ataraxis

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass du mir ins Gesicht springst, weil ich antworte ohne dir eine Garantie geben zu können:

Deine Parameter scheinen soweit richtig zu sein, allerdings würd ichs mal mit Tuner 3 statt 4 versuchen. Wahrscheinlich hast du das auch schon ausprobiert, deswegen liegts wohl an was anderem.

Normalerweise sollte das autodetecht auch funzen.

Deswegen mein eigentlicher Verdacht:

hast du das videodev modul geladen? Ich vermisse es in deiner Auflistung..

Und falls das nicht hilft, dann schau dir mal dieses Skript von dieser Seite an. (Da hab ich auch den 3er her.)

Viel Glück

Ataraxis

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *shabby wrote:*   

> sorry, aber wenn du dich nicht auskennst, warum antwortest du dann ??
> 
> "du hast wahrscheinlich ein problem mit deinem tuner" war genauso hilfreich wie "scantv ist nicht das richtige proggy" - nämlich überhaupt nicht; vielleicht beweist jemand niveau und antwortet sinnvoll
> 
> 

 hast recht, wenn du alles so brav durchgelsen hast, dann sollten eigentlich keine softwareprobleme zur diskussion stehen.

vielleicht solltest du das problem mal vor deinem monitor suchen...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> zur klarstellung:
> 
> kenne alle postings zu dem thema
> ...

 

tut mir leid dass ich nicht sofort erkannt habe, dass ich es hier mit einem superhin zu tun habe!

und ich bin schon aus der phase heraussen, wo ich mir die insmod manpages durchlesen muss *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich möcht nur bitte von einem hören, dass er
> 
> a) die selbe Karte zum Laufen bekommen hat (und wie. natürlich )
> ...

 

ich glaub auch, dass es so viele wiener gentoo user die cable-tv und die gleiche tv-karte/tuner haben

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> danke, ich wäre noch immer sehr dankbar über einen vernünftigen reply

 

nicht zu danken, mach ich doch gern  :Laughing: 

----------

## jay

Hi ich bin zwar nicht aus Wien, aber ich hab ne Miro/Pinnacle PCTV am laufen. Diese besitzt allerdings einen Bt848 Chip und keinen Bt878, von daher würde ich Deiner Aussage, dass es nur um den Tuner geht, nicht automatisch zustimmen, auch wenn dmesg dies so ausgibt. 

Was  Du auprobieren kannst:

1. 

Mal als Karte card=1 eingeben, die MiroTV ist baugleich mit der PinnacleTV - unter Windows benutze ich die PCTVrave Software,d a ich keine Treiber von Miro gefunden habe, und es tut.

2.

Laut Infos in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/Cards benutzen die Pinnacle PCTV Karten entweder einen Philips oder TEMIC Tuner. Ich habe meinen Tuner über die 7stellige Nummer 4002FH5

auf der Karte identifizieren können - genaue Beschreibung der Nummern in der  "Tuner" Datei im selben Verzeichnis.

Bei Temic Tuner entweder tuner type=20, type=34  oder tuner type=14 ausprobieren (je nach Nummer)

Bei Phillips type=5 oder type=3

Ich denke es ist halt wichtig, dass Du genau auf die Karte guckst, ob a) der Chip ein Bt848 oder  ein Bt878 chip ist, dann b) den Tuner identifizieren, wenn dies nicht möglich ist, alle möglichen Tunerkombinationen ausprobieren, bis Du das Bild bekommst - was ja das Script was Antaraxis dir empfiehlt, auch macht.

----------

## shabby

@ataraxis: danke für das skript (allerdings muß die Range der tuner händisch verändert werden (wers benutzen will)) - super tipp

@todeskätzchen: achso, tschuldigung, und ich dachte, du verzapfts nur nutzlose informationen um den postcount unter deinem avatar zu erhöhen.

@jay: auch an dich vielen dank

ich hab nen bt878A laut Karteninspektion

Tuner-Typ konnte ich nicht identifizieren

Beim 32-35 - Tuner verändert sich das bild - anstatt komplett schwarz zu sein, sieht man jetzt noise (teilweise mit blauen horizontalen Balken)

trotz aller rückschläge will ich noch nicht aufgeben - muß man vielleicht den kernel patchen ? (2.4.1.r9 gentoo)

karten hab ich jetzt miro pctv [pro], pinnacle studio, 31 ausprobiert

naja, ich schätz, jetzt liegts dann doch an mir - vielen dank für die hilfe

p.s.  @pinnacle: erschießt euch

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *shabby wrote:*   

>  @todeskätzchen: achso, tschuldigung, und ich dachte, du verzapfts nur nutzlose informationen um den postcount unter deinem avatar zu erhöhen.
> 
> 

 

1. was hast gegen die corvette?

2.  ich hab mich im august angemeldet, da kann man nicht ungedingt von hochtreiben reden

3. killacat=mörderkatze, weil ich damals ne extrem verspielte katze bekommen hab  :Wink: 

wenn du einfach dazugeschrieben hättest, dass du wirklich kein newbie bist, hätt ich sichernicht meine superschlaue erklärung gepostet. ( mal abesehen davon, dass das es sích um kein gentoo spezifisches prob handelt)

so und jetzt will ich nix mehr hören  :Exclamation: 

----------

